# Replace the drive or Add an External Drive



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I can buy a 500GB external drive that connects via USB or firewire for $250.

http://www.iomega.com/direct/produc...OLDER<>folder_id=32593561&bmUID=1171463455487

(just used as an example)

This would add the space I think I need but I don't know if it works out of the box or if it needs preparation.

Is it better to buy one of those upgrade kits that come with all the software pre-installed and just replace the current drive with a new one?

This is probably asked and answered but my use of the search tool rarely gives me the search results I'm looking for. This time was no exception.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

As far as I know there are not any TiVo's that support USB Drives. You need an EIDE (PATA) for Series1 and Series2 TiVos while Series3 TiVos use SATA drives.

It depends on your PC skills weather you buy a pre-installed drive or do it yourself check out the WeaKnees Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions then determine if you think you have the skill set.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

USB drives will definitely not work.


----------



## rawgutts (Apr 23, 2003)

Interesting I was about to do something like this to replace my drive, but use a USB/Firewire external drive case to place the new IDE hard drive into to case, to use the MFSTool set to boot from my main PC with the USB external HD hooked up.. Anyone know if this work?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You might be able to use mfstools on a drive in a USB case.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Sounds like it is better to get an internal drive and just replace what is there with that. That's an expensive route but if I really want to upgrade, it seems like the _easiest_ route.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe the mfslive boot CD will work with USB drives.


----------

